# McCormick Ambulance Interview Prep



## med12 (Dec 13, 2016)

I have an interview for McCormick ambulance tomorrow and I was wondering if anyone had any tips. I know there's gonna be a written test, dummy drag, and skills assessment. However, I was just wondering if anyone had any major tips! What to brush up on or how to really win them over. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 13, 2016)

JustinFranken said:


> I have an interview for McCormick ambulance tomorrow and I was wondering if anyone had any tips. I know there's gonna be a written test, dummy drag, and skills assessment. However, I was just wondering if anyone had any major tips! What to brush up on or how to really win them over. Thanks in advance for any help!


If your looking to become a fireman they will hire you.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## med12 (Dec 13, 2016)

Well that's perfect! That's the end game goal.


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 13, 2016)

JustinFranken said:


> Well that's perfect! That's the end game goal.


Brush up on your basic skills.  Basic interview questions.  You don't have to worry too much about when they ask you about where you see yourself in 5 to 10 years.  They don't like retention.  Retention is seen as cancerous to their business model which is get emts in at low pay and cost to the company.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## med12 (Dec 13, 2016)

Perfect! Sounds like a plan! Thanks for your help!


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 13, 2016)

JustinFranken said:


> Perfect! Sounds like a plan! Thanks for your help!


Just be sure you have an alternative plan.  Everyone and their brother wants to be a fireman.  You vs 800 other candidates and most of them will all be your co workers bidding on 4 open jobs.  Always have a second plan to fall on.  Mccormick and Care thrive off guys that want to be fireman thats why you don't see "careers start here" in any of their job postings.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## med12 (Dec 13, 2016)

Oh I'm very well aware! I was let go from san diego city's backgrounds currently in the process for La City and I was weeded out of La County's background for "lack of life experience".  I'm staying on the grind and wanting to eventually go to paramedic school!


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 13, 2016)

JustinFranken said:


> Oh I'm very well aware! I was let go from san diego city's backgrounds currently in the process for La City and I was weeded out of La County's background for "lack of life experience".  I'm staying on the grind and wanting to eventually go to paramedic school!


That's a wonderful excuse they love to throw around.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## med12 (Dec 13, 2016)

It seems to be a good ole cop out. However I know persistence is key


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 13, 2016)

Just remember the guy thats 38 still an emt and has been trying to become a fireman since he was 18.  Those are your supervisors and ftos and theres plenty of them.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 13, 2016)

So, just curious op, are you wanting to go to paramedic to school to..._BE A FIREMAN_?


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 13, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> So, just curious op, are you wanting to go to paramedic to school to..._BE A FIREMAN_?


That's the norm in LA County. Same for becoming an Emt.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 13, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> That's the norm in LA County. Same for becoming an Emt.


Yep, it's how I started.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 13, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> So, just curious op, are you wanting to go to paramedic to school to..._BE A FIREMAN_?



Pet peeve of mine right here. Gives the small percentage of us who are going to medic school cause they want to be medics, not cause they have to be (to get on with a FD) a bad rap.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 13, 2016)

I think @Jim37F is the perfect person to answer the ops question.

FWIW, he too like you, CAL seems as though he'd want to be a dual role for the right reasons. Plus, you know? The McCormick thing and all.

@gotshirtz001 would be another excellent brain to pick for any would be FFPM.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Dec 13, 2016)

Just make sure you wear your white sunglasses... Done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 13, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> CAL seems as though he'd want to be a dual role for the right reasons.



I get the whole cliche you became a medic just to become a FF. I don't take exception to it anymore, its water off a ducks back for me. Those who know me know that I truly want to become a paramedic for the skill set and the know how to have better patient care. Its people who get the p-card just for the FD shirt that get under my skin, cause at the end of the day they're craptastic providers.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 13, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Just make sure you wear your white sunglasses... Done!


Complete with doucheray vision!


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Dec 13, 2016)

Waiting for the "you don't know me! don't judge me!" reply from the OP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 13, 2016)

I have met, and/or known a handful of solid dual roles, and have found them to typically be one of two types:

1. They did ambulance time, and/ or were ambulance paramedics before being hired on. 

2. They were put through by their department, or paid themselves, but eventually embraced their role of largely EMS-related tasks and began to develop respect for their fellow field providers.

Op, do you know what both have in common? Humility. That, and the latter realized how much their departments actually need the EMS section of their department to pretty much exist so they became good at it...GOOD...AT.....IT.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Dec 13, 2016)

A couple thoughts for the OP (meant to be helpful):

Which of these sounds better?
- "Hey guys, Third time posting and (coincidentally) third time looking for help! I have an interview in less than 24 hours and I need a couple "silver bullet" answers so I can get this EMT job so one day I can be a Fireman!"

- "Hey folks, I have an interview for McCormick Ambulance in 2 weeks and was wondering if anybody works (or has worked) there. Specifically, I am curious about the work conditions, type of calls and culture of the agency. I have spoken with HR and have a ride-along coming up but would like to have some idea of what to expect. This will be my first EMT position. Thanks."

Which one of the two would YOU be more willing to help?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 13, 2016)

I think we may have scared him away.



gonefishing said:


> If your looking to become a fireman they will hire you.





JustinFranken said:


> Well that's perfect! That's the end game goal.



OP, when you answer in this manner just be advised that you may not get the warmest reception on here. VentMonkey, gotshirtz, gonefishing, and myself have been pretty lax with the topic. Others probably won't be. Heed this post: 



gotshirtz001 said:


> A couple thoughts for the OP (meant to be helpful):
> 
> Which of these sounds better?
> - "Hey guys, Third time posting and (coincidentally) third time looking for help! I have an interview in less than 24 hours and I need a couple "silver bullet" answers so I can get this EMT job so one day I can be a Fireman!"
> ...



We're more than willing to help if you conduct yourself in an appropriate manner. Most of us including myself disregard people who become a medic just to get on with a FD. Even though a FFPM is my end goal I'm going to medic school for all the right reasons, you can probably reference my previous post to get that idea. Just some constructive criticism for any future postings you have on here.


----------



## med12 (Dec 13, 2016)

Look, it's not my first job as an emt. You guys can talk all the smack you want and that's fine. I was just genuinely searching for some tips that maybe would help me stand out in the process. No, I don't want to be a medic for the fire shirt. I genuinely think it would be cool to drop lines and push meds to actually intervene in my patient care. I didn't mean to rub anyone the wrong way I just saw others actually reach out on here and get some helpful responses rather than people bashing them


----------



## med12 (Dec 13, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I think we may have scared him away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 13, 2016)

JustinFranken said:


> I genuinely think* it would be cool to drop lines and push meds* to actually intervene in my patient care.


And statements like this further reflect your lack of life experience. Good luck, it sounds (solely based on your posts) like you have quite a bit of growing up to do. 

And this is nowhere near a sufficient reason to be a good paramedic, though some may argue it's perfect for most fire-based EMS in and around SoCal. 

Hey maybe you and @CALEMT will get to meet one another at many-a-fire department application hubs. I hope you like sitting in an arena full of would be fire applicants. 

I will say that guys with your mindset really devalue what it is paramedicine could be. Oh, and this too is not my first EMT job.


----------



## med12 (Dec 13, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> And statements like this further reflect your lack of life experience. Good luck, it sounds (solely based on your posts) like you have quite a bit of growing up to do.
> 
> And this is nowhere near a sufficient reason to be a good paramedic, though some may argue it's perfect for most fire-based EMS in and around SoCal.
> 
> ...


Yep, nail on the head. Thank you for telling me all about myself


----------



## medTech65 (Dec 14, 2016)

JustinFranken said:


> I have an interview for McCormick ambulance tomorrow and I was wondering if anyone had any tips. I know there's gonna be a written test, dummy drag, and skills assessment. However, I was just wondering if anyone had any major tips! What to brush up on or how to really win them over. Thanks in advance for any help!



set a ridealong up with them, and ask the emt you ride with. i just finished my emt class and waiting to take my national, but i hear that an emt that brings somebody in gets a bonus for the new hire. good luck man, and let me know how it goes....


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Dec 14, 2016)

JustinFranken said:


> Look, it's not my first job as an emt. You guys can talk all the smack you want and that's fine. I was just genuinely searching for some tips that maybe would help me stand out in the process. No, I don't want to be a medic for the fire shirt. I genuinely think it would be cool to drop lines and push meds to actually intervene in my patient care. I didn't mean to rub anyone the wrong way I just saw others actually reach out on here and get some helpful responses rather than people bashing them



Thick skin is also required... Best of luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 14, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Thick skin is also required...


@gotshirtz001, what's that fire station life like?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Dec 14, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> @gotshirtz001, what's that fire station life like?



You're pretty much wrong for 5 years and your name is often used as a punchline. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## med12 (Dec 14, 2016)

medTech65 said:


> set a ridealong up with them, and ask the emt you ride with. i just finished my emt class and waiting to take my national, but i hear that an emt that brings somebody in gets a bonus for the new hire. good luck man, and let me know how it goes....


Thanks man! Good luck on your national! Study hard and you'll nail it. I've been an EMT for a year now and just wanted a change of pace from BLS IFT. Appreciate the help!


----------



## med12 (Dec 14, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Thick skin is also required... Best of luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I know! I've been an EMT for a year or so now. Im still brand new to the field and working out my kinks.


----------



## med12 (Dec 14, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> A couple thoughts for the OP (meant to be helpful):
> 
> Which of these sounds better?
> - "Hey guys, Third time posting and (coincidentally) third time looking for help! I have an interview in less than 24 hours and I need a couple "silver bullet" answers so I can get this EMT job so one day I can be a Fireman!"
> ...


I totally see where you're coming from on this. That's my fault and I should've approached the situation better.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Dec 14, 2016)

JustinFranken said:


> I totally see where you're coming from on this. That's my fault and I should've approached the situation better.



All good. Be sure to follow up and let us know how it all goes. Also, feel free to jump into other conversations as you can learn a lot from the different discussions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medTech65 (Dec 14, 2016)

JustinFranken said:


> Thanks man! Good luck on your national! Study hard and you'll nail it. I've been an EMT for a year now and just wanted a change of pace from BLS IFT. Appreciate the help!


i hear you brotha. im still undecided if i want to start off as an EMT for IFT just because i know it will be a slower pace in order to be slowly brought into the process of becoming the best emt i can be. hopefully down the line when the dinero is good, paramedic school is in the books for me too. i started this also to try and become a firefighter, but half way into the program, i kinda of put the firefighting dream on the back burner and became more infatuated by this medical field. the human body is amazing...and even better when someone has the ability to maintain its life form!

GODS GIFT to everyone with that badge that has the Star of Life on it. thanks for the love....i need every ounce of luck possible!


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 14, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> You're pretty much wrong for 5 years and your name is often used as a punchline.


What's the average time it takes to make it to worthy of the "La-Z-Boy" recliner status?


----------



## med12 (Dec 14, 2016)

medTech65 said:


> i hear you brotha. im still undecided if i want to start off as an EMT for IFT just because i know it will be a slower pace in order to be slowly brought into the process of becoming the best emt i can be. hopefully down the line when the dinero is good, paramedic school is in the books for me too. i started this also to try and become a firefighter, but half way into the program, i kinda of put the firefighting dream on the back burner and became more infatuated by this medical field. the human body is amazing...and even better when someone has the ability to maintain its life form!
> 
> GODS GIFT to everyone with that badge that has the Star of Life on it. thanks for the love....i need every ounce of luck possible!


You got it man! It's a great job. If I had to do it all over again I would've started off as a 911 provider but thats just me. It's all about the pace you want to take. It sounds like you're pretty comfortable so maybe look at some 911 companies! Welcome to the EMS family.


----------



## med12 (Dec 14, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> All good. Be sure to follow up and let us know how it all goes. Also, feel free to jump into other conversations as you can learn a lot from the different discussions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Copy that! Thank you for the advice it does mean a lot to me.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Dec 14, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> What's the average time it takes to make it to worthy of the "La-Z-Boy" recliner status?


Haha... Depends on the dept. 
For many, it's the day after you clear probation... Which also tends to be the day you have a few conversations with those who made it on your "f@ck you" list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 14, 2016)

To the OP, you have to come up with some more insightful reasonings why you're wanting to become a paramedic not just to me, but to many others, including any potential FD's that may offer sponsorship.

Let's say you work for an non-transporting FD as an ALS paramedic and hand off to the ambulance paramedics. You don't want to be that Richard treating them less than because you so happen to be in a firehouse filled with knuckle dragging "medics" who may wish to engrain this culture in their probies; it's very much a sad reality. We kid a lot on here, but "Gotz" had an excellent post from a thread in which he remarked how the smart paramedics had to learn to "play the game" with firehouse culture. I can tell you now fire-based EMS is _way _different from single-role EMS. With single-roles that's literally all that they do day and night...these people deserve respect, pensions or not!

Look man, I too once wanted to be a nozzle, then things changed for me. You have to earn respect in life, and even on this forum. As @Chimpie has on his siggie "think before you post" because whether intentional or not, you might leave a bad taste in the mouths of many of your peers on this forum and while you may say or think "big whoop", this industry is A LOT smaller than one could imagine. Case and point, McCormick's last (current?) paramedic coordinator is an ex-Hall guy; a solid dude and was an excellent supe FWIW.

If you feel what I am saying then you can respect I have been doing this since you were probably in grade school and don't care all that much what you think, but did just take the time to try and impart some pearls I have picked up over a few years; food for thought, take it however you want.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 14, 2016)

JustinFranken said:


> I have an interview for McCormick ambulance tomorrow and I was wondering if anyone had any tips. I know there's gonna be a written test, dummy drag, and skills assessment. However, I was just wondering if anyone had any major tips! What to brush up on or how to really win them over. Thanks in advance for any help!


Did you already do the Written and Mapping test? When I did mine last year (and I mean last Dec lol) you did the Written and Mapping one day, then if you passed they scheduled you to come in another day for the follow on Pt Assessment Test and Interview. Written test is basic NREMT stuff, know your Thomas Guide and how to use it, Pt assessment is straight up NREMT check box just like your EMT school skills day (you obviously passed that so as long as you didn't brain dump it all you should be able to pass it again), be fit enough to drag the dummy around, and the Interview is basic stuff. No real special nuggets of wisdom I can provide that already aren't floating around on the interwebs if you do a Google search for job interview tips. 

I'm pretty sure we're hiring right now anyway as there's a bunch of open shifts that need filled (partially due to gaining some new response areas) so pretty much just don't be an unlikeable knucklehead lol

And yeah, all the advice posted in this thread specifically about having some thick skin? You will 100% need that out in the field. 



VentMonkey said:


> Case and point, McCormick's last (current?) paramedic coordinator is an ex-Hall guy; a solid dude and was an excellent supe FWIW.


No kidding? I did not know that (the Hall part at least, haven't really worked with him on the other stuff but if I complete this 1-and-1 training (all I need now is my LA City DOT cert) and start working ALS shifts I'll prob run into him more often)


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 14, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> You don't want to be that Richard



I see what you did there... +1


----------



## med12 (Dec 14, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> To the OP, you have to come up with some more insightful reasonings why you're wanting to become a paramedic not just to me, but to many others, including any potential FD's that may offer sponsorship.
> 
> Let's say you work for an non-transporting FD as an ALS paramedic and hand off to the ambulance paramedics. You don't want to be that Richard treating them less than because you so happen to be in a firehouse filled with knuckle dragging "medics" who may wish to engrain this culture in their probies; it's very much a sad reality. We kid a lot on here, but "Gotz" had an excellent post from a thread in which he remarked how the smart paramedics had to learn to "play the game" with firehouse culture. I can tell you now fire-based EMS is _way _different from single-role EMS. With single-roles that's literally all that they do day and night...these people deserve respect, pensions or not!
> 
> ...


No i totally understand where you're coming from. I didn't mean to rub you the wrong way or make it seem like all I want to be is a smoke eater because lets face it 90% of being a fireman is running EMS calls. My apologies if i did offend you or anything that wasn't my intention or even make it seem like i was looking for some sure fire way to get hired. As I said @gotshirtz001 I should've approached it better asking questions from better angles rather than just scratching the surface. I did get a job offer from McCormick today and I have one from AMR out in Riverside too. Do you think working with a  medic would better prepare me for paramedic school? Or do you think having 911 experience anywhere is a good idea?


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 14, 2016)

JustinFranken said:


> Do you think working with a medic would better prepare me for paramedic school?



Absolutely.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 14, 2016)

JustinFranken said:


> No i totally understand where you're coming from. I didn't mean to rub you the wrong way or make it seem like all I want to be is a smoke eater because lets face it 90% of being a fireman is running EMS calls. My apologies if i did offend you or anything that wasn't my intention or even make it seem like i was looking for some sure fire way to get hired. As I said @gotshirtz001 I should've approached it better asking questions from better angles rather than just scratching the surface. I did get a job offer from McCormick today and I have one from AMR out in Riverside too.* Do you think working with a  medic would better prepare me for paramedic school? Or do you think having 911 experience anywhere is a good idea?*


Live and learn, no hard feelings, bud.

And to your questions yes, and yes. I came from LA County as a tech prior to becoming a paramedic. Most 911 exposure is sufficient regardless of the county. Most of what a paramedic does is (basic) fundamentals in order to decide whether a further (advanced) assessment or treatment tree is required, BOL.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Dec 14, 2016)

JustinFranken said:


> because lets face it 90% of being a fireman is running EMS calls.



I also disagree with this, but that's another discussion for another day...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EmergencyMedicalSike (Jul 31, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Did you already do the Written and Mapping test? When I did mine last year (and I mean last Dec lol) you did the Written and Mapping one day, then if you passed they scheduled you to come in another day for the follow on Pt Assessment Test and Interview. Written test is basic NREMT stuff, know your Thomas Guide and how to use it, Pt assessment is straight up NREMT check box just like your EMT school skills day (you obviously passed that so as long as you didn't brain dump it all you should be able to pass it again), be fit enough to drag the dummy around, and the Interview is basic stuff. No real special nuggets of wisdom I can provide that already aren't floating around on the interwebs if you do a Google search for job interview tips.
> 
> I'm pretty sure we're hiring right now anyway as there's a bunch of open shifts that need filled (partially due to gaining some new response areas) so pretty much just don't be an unlikeable knucklehead lol
> 
> ...


How can I study for the mapping test?


----------



## USHmedic (Jul 31, 2017)

PatrickJ1198 said:


> How can I study for the mapping test?


If you've never read a Thomas guide or have no clue what it is? Look it up on youtube. The test consist of a given address and your ability to locate its page, grid location, directions to and between addresses given on the test. Hope that helps?


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 31, 2017)

lopezdavid7 said:


> If you've never read a Thomas guide or have no clue what it is? Look it up on youtube.


A sign of the times. I remember my mom making me learn how to read one and read off the directions to her.


----------



## EmergencyMedicalSike (Jul 31, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> A sign of the times. I remember my mom making me learn how to read one and read off the directions to her.


Google maps is the new kid on the block


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 31, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> A sign of the times. I remember my mom making me learn how to read one and read off the directions to her.


Were they still carved out on stone slabs back then?


----------

